# Feeding & Colic



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, Hoping for a wee it of advice
My wee man is 4 weeks old and seems to be suffering really bad colic and very hard to get his wind up. he is a big boy at 10lb 7oz when weighed a week ago so takes between 4-5 oz at each feed. he will feed every 3-4 hours but sometimes he only last 2-2 &1/2 hours usually in mornng time.
His feeds usually run into one another as it takes soo long to get wind up and to settle him - took him to gp and they say colic and gave gaviscon to be put into his formula - infacol has opposite effct on him and he gets no wind what so ever and then vomits - 

Took him back to doc this weekend and he said change bottles to anti colic bottles and give full 4-5oz without winding midway and then dentinox orally straight after full feed gets some wind with this but not all and sometimes still vomits 

I dont know what else to try - i have tried all the different positions to try and get wind but wee man seems in soo much pain when pulling them wee legs up to him.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Fi


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

ok i really am not a nurse or an expert but this has helped me and my lo who is 6 weeks old.  we are using dr brown bottles only now- we were using tommy tippee ones too but i think using diff teats confused the sucking which could add to he wind.

we used infacol but it didn't really help so hv suggested gripe water and yes that seems to be working- i use a syringe and give half the dose half way through  a feed then the rest of the dose at the end. then wind on shoulder standing up- vertical seems better. i only use it from 5pm to 1am

i also find sucking on a dummy seems to help. erin not me    choc works for me!!

baby massage helps too -rubbing the tummy area in a clockwise direction is supposed to work- i also move her legs in a cycling motion to get things moving- before and after a bath.

sorry if none of these help you - i am still learning too.

julsxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fi, I agree with juls on the things she has suggested  there is also something called colief, the only thing I would say in my experience is that sucking a dummy can help at the time when they are really upset but it can also make colic worse, I'm not saying this is the case all of the time though, there are also other medicines than gaviscon so if the vomiting continues go and pop to your gp and see if they can suggest an alternative, I hope you get this colic sorted soon i understand it's not nice to watch, 

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah Thanks girls
Juls my wee man was born on 30th oct so just over a week between them - I have tried everything nut the gripe water so will give it ago - I use the tomme tippee anti colic bottles and juls the choclate also works for me soo much so i look like i am preggars again lol

Nic he cant keep the dummy in as he is crying so much - it is hard going when you cant do much to help - 
I know it wont last forever but i just want to help him - 

fi xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I know chuck, let me know how you get on, if your still struggling I'll see if I can come up with something else, he's not constipated at all is he?? 

Nic


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nic, 
he has a dirty nappy at least once a day - do you think he could be constipated - how many times a day should i give him cooled boiled water??

thanks for all your help!!
fi


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe offer it if he gets upset between feeds so after a couple of hours after his feeds if he appears to be hungry again it may be wind as babies sometimes confuse feeling hungry with having wind, and no I don't think he is constipated if he poos once a day, 

Nic


----------

